# Tremalzo nach oben



## tri4me (29. April 2005)

Hi leutz,

ich möchte am Fr. des Christi-Himmelfahrt-WE die klassische Tremalzo-Tour fahren  (Moser 40).

Wird da starker DH-Gegenverkehr herrschen (Shuttlekunden), wenn ich da 3-4 Stunden hochkurble. Das wär nämlich nicht so der Bringer.

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## dertutnix (29. April 2005)

ich würd's nicht machen ...

muss: früh starten, so dass du gegen 10/11 am rif garda bist. ab 10:00 kannst du davon ausgehend, dass die, die sich hochbringen lassen, beginnen abzufahren ...

brenzlig ist für mich der trail zum pso guil/pso nota und die auffahrt vom pso nota zum tremalzo. v.a. auf der breiten tremalzopiste wär's mir definitiv zu gefährlich, da leider viele unerfahrene, sich überschätzende und schlicht DUMME biker unterwegs sind. auf dem trail sind die i.d.r. nicht so schnell, so dass es dort nicht ganz so gefährlich wird.

drück dir den daumen für eine genussreiche tremalzotour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ger (29. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd's nicht machen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die gibt es aber auch bei der Bergauffahrern!
Gruß
Ger


----------



## tri4me (29. April 2005)

Hmm, So ne Antwort hatte ich befürchtet.
Tremalzo-Uphill wohl mal unter der Woche. Ich fahr dann am FR wahrscheinlich andersrum.
Riva-Lgo.Tenno-pso. Ampola-Rif. Garda-

und dann mit allen anderen zusammen - Tremalzo-Rochetta-Pregasina


btw.

Wo führt eigentlich die Tremalzostraße hin, wenn man nicht am Pso. Nota abzweigt. Geht die in dem stil runter bis Limone?


Grüße von tri4me


----------



## dertutnix (29. April 2005)

Ger schrieb:
			
		

> Die gibt es aber auch bei der Bergauffahrern!
> Gruß
> Ger



da hst du sicher recht, aber beim selber-auffahren stellen die in dem moment weniger die gefährdung dar, und das war mein ansatz ... nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
jeder der sich hier angesprochen fühlt oder meint sich entschuldigen zu müssen oder auf andere hinzuweisen, sollte seine fahrweise vielleicht auch mal kritisch überdenken ...

nix für ungut und sorry, falls ich irgendjemandem fälschlicherweise auf die füsse getreten bin, war nicht meine absicht und auch nicht, bei diesem thema jetzt das pro und contra von diversen fahrstilen etc zu kommentieren ...


----------



## dertutnix (29. April 2005)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, So ne Antwort hatte ich befürchtet.
> Tremalzo-Uphill wohl mal unter der Woche. Ich fahr dann am FR wahrscheinlich andersrum.
> Riva-Lgo.Tenno-pso. Ampola-Rif. Garda-
> 
> ...



yip, unter der woche   

ansonsten ponale nach ledro, seitenstrassen zum pso ampola, dann die tremalzostrasse hoch, i.d.r. ist da nicht allzuviel verkehr und dann eben gemässigt abfahren. wahrscheinlich wirst du dir denken, mein gott, was hat der typ da nur für einen schotter geschrieben, ist doch nix los ... aber denke besser so, als meine erlebnisse einem anderen zu "gönnen"

vom pso guil bis pso nota kommst du auf div wegen nach tremosine bzw auch nach limone. schau dir das mal auf der karte an, da gibt es wirklich schöne wege, andere sind dann eher der harten fraktion zuzuordnen (bsp dalco). rückfahrt dann mit dem schiff. kannst auch vom ledrosee über forststrassen zum pso nota fahren, auf trails nach tremosine, über die strasse wieder hoch zum pso nota und dann über pso guil nach riva. ist eine grosse spielwiese mit vielfältigen möglichkeiten.

evtl fährst du ja auch mal die strecke des extrema-rennesn von limone. ist nahezu komplett beschildert 

viel spass am lago, evtl sieht man sich, mein pinkes surly fällt evtl auf


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2005)

wie ist eigentlich der weg über 422 von Pregasina direkt zum Passo Rocchetta (also nicht in pregasina erst über 422bis und über Malga Palaer, dann rechts weg auf den 422)? 

kennt den jemand? berghoch oder runter? 
hier eine (geklaute) skizze: 





das grüne ist der weg, den die meisten fahren, 
rot gestrichelt ist der weg, von dem jeder abrät, 
aber was ist mit dem weg, den ich rot eingetragen habe...? 
hat sich da mal jemand hinverirrt?


----------



## dertutnix (29. April 2005)

du meinst die trailweiterfahrt vom pso gruil ...

normal fährst du vom trail kommend rechst zur malga auf der forststrasse.

zum trail biegst du links ab und nach ca. 600 m rechts auf den trail bergab. denke, dass den moser auch als alternative nennt. der trail ist ruppiger wie der obere bereich, tw mit engen serpetinen, aber auch noch gut zu fahren. dann nach pregasina, durch das autotunnel und dann rechst auf den trail zur ponalestrasse


----------



## BrantFranz (29. April 2005)

hallo,

bin ich zwar auch noch nicht gefahren, aber ist das nicht eine kurzvariante der rochetta-tour nach moser? müßte demnach zumindest runter gut gehen.

gruß

edit: da heißt einer tutnix und is trotzdem sauschnell


----------



## dertutnix (29. April 2005)

das hab ich wohl zur klarstellung vergessen: bergab ja, bergauf schieben!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. April 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist eigentlich der weg über 422 von Pregasina direkt zum Passo Rocchetta (also nicht in pregasina erst über 422bis und über Malga Palaer, dann rechts weg auf den 422)?
> 
> kennt den jemand? berghoch oder runter?
> hier eine (geklaute) skizze:
> ...



yes! bin im juli 2004 mit techstar dort runter.

ein recht netter, stellenweise anspruchsvoller trail, die schlüsselstelle ist ein fieser drop in sandartigem gelände, da sollte man rechtzeitig zum stillstand kommen und behutsam zu fuss mit dem bike unterm arm die steilstufe absteigen ...

ansonsten einige wurzeln und geröll, viele nette serpentinen, und dazu vielfach auch steil. uns hat's gefallen!

nach erfolgreicher transalp-tour war das dann unsere zugabe am lago, mit leichtem gepäck hat der trail richtig spass gemacht, auch wenn er nicht ganz ohne ist.

wir sind eher zufällig hingekommen nach abfahrt vom passo bestana, nachdem wir uns nach dem netten trail und mündung an die schotterpiste nicht rechts gen malga palaer gehalten hatten, sondern links (quasi der anfang des roten stücks). nach etwas abfahrt haben wir dann nach rechts den hang hinab den trail entdeckt und nach kurzer beratschlagung entschieden: GO FOR IT!    andi vorneweg und ich mit etwas abstand hinterher, jedoch in rufweite. ging gut soweit. am ende mündet man etwas durchgerüttelt und mit warmgefahrenen bremsen in pregasina. aber bei guter fahrtechnik auch mit einem breiten grinsen im gesicht   

fazit: nichts für anfänger, aber eine nette alternative (jedoch nicht bei nässe ...). rauf nicht zu empfehlen da grösstenteils nicht fahrbar.

ciao, elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (29. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst die trailweiterfahrt vom pso gruil ...


ich glaube nicht - afaik ist passo guil weiter oben... 

hat jemand den kartenausschnitt zur hand?


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2005)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> yes! bin im juli 2004 mit techstar dort runter.
> fazit: nichts für anfänger, aber eine nette alternative (jedoch nicht bei nässe ...). rauf nicht zu empfehlen da grösstenteils nicht fahrbar.


wer oder was ist techstar?
fazit: ich glaube so langsam, dass das forum hier echt schon um jede ecke rumgefahren ist   
klingt geil!


----------



## Die Blaue Elise (29. April 2005)

Hier ein Foto von der Schlüsselstelle (2001) und der text dazu:





Galli im Pregasina-Trail  
Die "Race-Gruppe" fuhr weiter zum Passo Rocchetta, von wo aus schon der erste Singletrail mit reichlich Wurzelwerk, kleinen Felsen zu Sprüngen einlud und für Verzückung sorgte. 
Der abschließende, direkt mach Pregasina führende Trail machte den einen oder anderen denn auch zum reinen Passagier und (im Gegensatz zum letzten Sommer: Stichwort Präsi`s Rippchen) ging diesmal alles glimpflich ab. Galli zeigte ein um`s andere Mal, dass er mit seinem Bike verwachsen sein muß und fuhr alle Stufen und brutalste Stellen (überwiegend erfolgreich). 

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. April 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wer oder was ist techstar?
> fazit: ich glaube so langsam, dass das forum hier echt schon um jede ecke rumgefahren ist
> klingt geil!



techstar ist andis benutzername, so wie fubbes für daniel, superfriend für chris usw.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. April 2005)

Die Blaue Elise schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Foto von der Schlüsselstelle (2001) und der text dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ihr seid da mit protektoren und so weiter runter, wenn ich das bild richtig deute ...

naja, trotz allem muss die fahrtechnik und das bike natürlich passen, cooles pic.

uns war die stelle definitiv zu viel, aber ansonsten konnte man so gut wie alles fahren.


----------



## Ger (29. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> da hst du sicher recht, aber beim selber-auffahren stellen die in dem moment weniger die gefährdung dar, und das war mein ansatz ... nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> jeder der sich hier angesprochen fühlt oder meint sich entschuldigen zu müssen oder auf andere hinzuweisen, sollte seine fahrweise vielleicht auch mal kritisch überdenken ...
> 
> nix für ungut und sorry, falls ich irgendjemandem fälschlicherweise auf die füsse getreten bin, war nicht meine absicht und auch nicht, bei diesem thema jetzt das pro und contra von diversen fahrstilen etc zu kommentieren ...


So war das von mir auch nicht gemeint. Fahr sehr gerne und auch überwiegend CC, aber auch Downhill, wohl mehr klassisch, aber egal. Am Lago kommt bei mir in den letzten Jahren mehr der Freerider zum Einsatz. Mir ist es nur schon mehrmals passiert, das mitten auf dem Weg oder sogar von mir aus gesehen rechts, Biker entgegenkamen. Da gab es dann mal hier und da ne heikle Situation. Ich fahr aber so, daß ich jederzeit im Sichtbereich bremsen kann. Die Strecke wird nun mal seit Anfang der 90iger als Downhillstrecke angepriesen, das sollte man halt wissen, wenn man da hoch fährt. Ich selbst respektiere jeden Biker, ich habe da keine Schranken im Kopf, mag aber dieses Lagerdenken nicht.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (29. April 2005)

wer oder was ist DUBBEL?

 

check den trail!
hat auch mitm hardtail gut spaß gebracht!

gruß
andi


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2005)

Moser hat die variante tatsächlich schon beschrieben: 




(kurztour mit Trial-Abfahrt auf Sent. 422) 

Pso Guil is tatsächlich weiter oben.

@techstar: quod licet Iovi licet einem techstar-bovi non lange nicht.


----------



## carmin (29. April 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> quod licet Iovi licet einem techstar-bovi non lange nicht.


Wird schwierig mit einer Zukunft als Papst.


----------



## Carsten (30. April 2005)

machts Euch doch nicht so schwer:
Der Trail ist erste Sahne.
Erst ne fette Rampe auf S3 Niveau
dann schöner Trail mit Serpentinen mit S2
Schlüsselstelle, die sicher ne S4 Bewertung verdient
dann runter cruisen S2
Querschniottlich auf S2


----------



## techstar (1. Mai 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> @techstar: quod licet Iovi licet einem techstar-bovi non lange nicht.



ach dubbi   
l'état c'est moi - das recht nehm ich mir einfach! (speziell für dich gilt teil eins meiner signatur)
aber ich werde dich bemitleiden, wenn ich den trail in wenigen tagen runterbügle und du mir bergaufschiebend entgegenkommst   

auf jeden fall wirst du auf diesem abschnitt hochwärts wenig spaß haben!
die standardroute ist doch ok und auch nicht sooo schmal, dass man ständig probleme mit gegenverkehr hat.

gruß
andi


----------



## karstenr (2. Mai 2005)

Selber fahre ich auch gern rauf und da gibt es verschieden Möglichkeiten: 
z.B. Ponale + dann Straße bis Ledrosee dann über Schotter + Nebenstraßen bis ins erste Stück der Tremalzo  Straße und die Straße rauf (wie von @dertutnix beschrieben); ab Limone über Val di Michele zum Rif. Garda (dort selten viel los); auf die Strecke Passo Nota  Tremalzo gibt es schon oft welche, die ohne Rücksicht runter brettern. Man hört sie meist an den vielen rasselnden Steinen, wenn sie einige Kehren über einem sind. Werde auch ab DO (5.5.) 11 Tage am Lago sein.
Der Shuttle fährt um ca. 9:30/10:00Uhr los und glaube um ca. 13:00Uhr; jeweils ca. 1Std. später starten diese dann oben. 
Gruß  Karsten    http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## marco (2. Mai 2005)

heute bin ich von riva zum tremalzo über pregasina-passo nota gefahren. Beim letzten teil der auffahrt kommen mir mehrere möchte-gern-downhiller entgegen (DIE TREMALZO STRASSE IST EIN SCHOTTERWEG! ECHTE FREERIDER/DOWNHILLER FAHREN ANDERSWO), voll angezogen wie die deppen für eine lächerliche strecke, die man locker mit einem hardtail fahren kann.

Gut, es liegt ein felsen auf der linken seite der strasse, die hier deswegen ein meter breit wird. Ich fahre in die engstelle - die, übrigens, auf "MEINER" seite liegt (der rechten) -, der downhill-depp bremst zwei meter vor mir, bremst falsch, da sein hinterrad hochkommt, und stosst mit seinem vorderrad gegen mein rad. Ich bleibe stehen, schaue ich an. "Gibts doch gar nicht!" sagt ER, sauer. Ich schweige, noch. Er lässt mich nicht vorbei, probiert an mir vorbei zu kommen, bleibt an meinem pedal hängen. Dann gehts los. Eine litanie von schimpfwörtern auf italienisch/deutsch kommt von meinem mund heraus, er versucht  immer noch sich aus meinem rad zu brefreien, es fehtl ein nichts und ich schmeisse ihn runter von der strasse.

Ich sag nur eins: leute wie dieser voll depp gibt es leider überall, es hat mit biken nichts zu tun. Diesselbe leute trifft man auf der autobahn, auf der skipiste, usw. Sie sind einfach arme seelen.


----------



## tri4me (3. Mai 2005)

Erstmal besten Dank für die vielen Anregungen.

Die tourenplanung steht jetzt weitgehend:

Do: (je nach Anreise)
Marocche (evtl. nur verkürzt) oder San Giovanni

Fr:Tremalzo 2 (in richtiger Richtung)

Sa: (je nach Verfassung)
Dosso dei roveri oder altissimo


[email protected]

tri4me


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2005)

Wenn du konditionell einigermaßen gut drauf bist, kannst du doch auch nachmittags zu der Tour starten. Stabiles Wetter vorausgesetzt. Es ist doch jetzt schon bis 21Uhr hell. Nachmittags um 17Uhr werden wohl weniger Pseudo-DHler dort runterkommen.
Ich bin mal erst gegen 14 Uhr losgefahren (vormittags nur Regen  ) und war um 19.30 wieder unten in Torbole, und ich bin nicht der fitteste. 
Wenn du vom Tremalzo hinten runter bist (Tiarno di Sopra?), dann ist doch der Rest harmlos.


----------



## karstenr (3. Mai 2005)

Bin mit einem Bekannten dort und werde am DO Morgen in Torbole eintreffen. Hatte mir überlegt DO:  San Giovanni + ein Stück Casale + über Tennosee - Campi - Riva zurück  das kann man gut ausbauen + abkürzen. 
Danach werden wir sehn wie gut es geht und was Spaß macht. Normalerweise bin ich mehr für fahrtechnisch nicht extreme Touren dafür aber welche mit viel HU (ca. 1500  2500m/Tag). Wenn noch wer in der Zeit (5.5.-16.5.) in Torbole ist und Lust zu solchen Touren hat, könnte man ja auch eine Tour gemeinsam machen. Da ich viele Touren sehr gut kenne, fahre ich oft einen Mix aus mehreren Mosertouren.
Gruß  Karsten    http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (3. Mai 2005)

Bin ab morgen auch am Lago
fahre ein dunkles CUBE BCR und trage nen roten Helm ...falls man sich zufällig trifft...könnt Ihr ja mal Hallo sagen
Morgen denn erst mal Monte Stivo

...CU on Tracks


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> heute bin ich von riva zum tremalzo über pregasina-passo nota gefahren. Beim letzten teil der auffahrt kommen mir mehrere möchte-gern-downhiller entgegen ...


letztes jahr sind mir ca. 15 bis 20 Quad-fahrer so entgegengekommen...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2005)

Wie gut, daß diese Dinger nicht auf nen Singletrail passen!


----------



## gokke (5. Mai 2005)

Hut ab ......bergrauffahrer,aber wenn ihr wißt das von oben leute runtergeballert kommen,warum fahrt ihr in Pulks und dann auch noch nebeneinander?Der Tremalzo ist immer unsere aufwärmtour für 14 Tage Lago und es gibt nix ätzenderes wenn man umme Kehre schliddert und in weit aufgerissene Augen eines selbstvergewaltigenden Berauffahrers blickt der dann sich auch noch so erschrickt das er sich quer auffen Trail legt.die bergaufers und auch die Bergrunters sollten sich im klaren sein das es den jeweils anderen gibt.....dann klappts auch mit dem biken.Und wer mich in meinen Protektoren albern findet über den lach ,wenn er die zuvor beschriebene Stelle runterschiebt,da hab ich schon Loide mitten Treckingrad mit Satteltaschen fahren sehn.......

Moin aussen hohen Norden
Gokke


----------



## checkb (5. Mai 2005)

*Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.* Von 06:00 bis 10:00 trifft man niemanden auf den Wegen zum Tremalzo, herrlich diese Ruhe. Ist aber sicherlich nicht jedem sein Ding mitten in der Nacht aufzustehen.   Die Variante ist bei uns aus der Not geboren da wir Mittags bei unserer Tochter zurück sein müssen. Wird aber sicher auch in Zukunft angewandt.

Gruss checkb


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2005)

gokke schrieb:
			
		

> Hut ab ......bergrauffahrer,aber wenn ihr wißt das von oben leute runtergeballert kommen,warum fahrt ihr in Pulks und dann auch noch nebeneinander?Der Tremalzo ist immer unsere aufwärmtour für 14 Tage Lago und es gibt nix ätzenderes wenn man umme Kehre schliddert und in weit aufgerissene Augen eines selbstvergewaltigenden Berauffahrers blickt der dann sich auch noch so erschrickt das er sich quer auffen Trail legt.die bergaufers und auch die Bergrunters sollten sich im klaren sein das es den jeweils anderen gibt.....dann klappts auch mit dem biken.Und wer mich in meinen Protektoren albern findet über den lach ,wenn er die zuvor beschriebene Stelle runterschiebt,da hab ich schon Loide mitten Treckingrad mit Satteltaschen fahren sehn.......
> 
> Moin aussen hohen Norden
> Gokke



Vielleicht vergessen die Deppen, die dort runterballern, das der Tremalzo eine öffentliche Strasse und keine abgesperrte Downhillstrecke ist. Sowohl bergauf als auch bergab sollte immer mit Gegenverkehr gerechnet werden, also trotz der Aussicht immer schön rechts halten. Sonst könnte der coole Dainesepanzer an der nächsten Motorhaube zerschellen. Und für den Autofahrer gibt es dann nichts ätzenderes als in die weitaufgerissenen Augen des sich überschätzenden Bergabfahrers zu gucken.

Wer unbedingt "runterballern" will, sollte sich doch um 7:00 Uhr oder 20:00 hochschutteln lassen, dann ist eine Begegnung der unangenehmen Art ziemlich ausgeschlossen. Ich schätzte aber, zu diesen Zeiten ist der typische Downhiller selber zugeballert. Tschuldigung, ich bin zu alt, um meine Vorurteile abzulegen. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut, daß diese Dinger nicht auf nen Singletrail passen!



Hallöle Volker!

Du findest auch, das Quads Krücken für Leute sind, die beim Motorradfahren immer umfallen?   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle Volker!
> 
> Du findest auch, das Quads Krücken für Leute sind, die beim Motorradfahren immer umfallen?
> 
> ...





Fätt-krass-korrekt, Alda!


----------



## checkb (7. Mai 2005)

> Wer unbedingt "runterballern" will, sollte sich doch um 7:00 Uhr oder 20:00 hochschutteln lassen, dann ist eine Begegnung der unangenehmen Art ziemlich ausgeschlossen.



Bitte nicht um 07:00 Uhr, ich will meine  Ruhe haben und geniessen. 

Gruss checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (9. Mai 2005)

bin am Fr. vorm. die Ponnale nach oben. *Horror*. fast 50 Biker innerhalb 10 Minuten.
Bin dann gleich Richtung Ledro-See hoch und dann auf Baita S. (oder so). Von dort über Pso. Nota und über eine Route mit 6 kkleinen Tunneln Richtung Limone und von dort mit dem Schiff zurück.
War alles in allem eine sehr schöne Tour, nachdem ich von der völlig überfüllten Ponnale abgebogen bin.

Gestern (So) bin ich dann noch die Pso. Rochetta Tour (Pregasina-Rochetta-Guil) gefahren. Bin erst um 11.00 losgekommen. Dafür war ich dann weitgehend echt alleine unterwegs. Dazu eine grandiose Fernsicht. Perfekt.
Selbst die Ponnale runter war bis auf vielleicht 5 Fußgänger FREI.

Tremalzo rauf hab ich bleiben lassen. Waren auch ohne Tremalzo 2 prima Touren in der Region. Dazu 2 schöne Touren aus dem 11-er Guide. 
Insgesamt ein klasse bike-WE (zumal es daheim geschneit hat   ).


Grüße von tri4me


----------



## MATTESM (9. Mai 2005)

was diesen samstag auf dem tremalzo loswar bzw. auf der gesamten strecke runter über pregasina zur ponale habe ich in 18 jahren lago noch nie gesehen. überraschend v.a. was nach oben loswar. ganze massen die sich über rocchetta zum passo nota quälten (viele mussten den single trail ohnehin komplett hochschieben und selbst auf der forststraße oberhalb pregasina oft runter vom rad). hab das mit der helmkamera aufgenommen, wirkt als würde man gegen einen frisch gestarteten marathon ankämpfen wollen. grotesk. 

dennoch: eine kleine anzahl biker, keineswegs nur mit protektoren geschützte, um gleich mal ein vorurteil auszuräumen, rasten völlig rücksichtslos durch die meute. ellenbogen raus. kommentar: "warum soll ich langsam fahren"? "*********" etc. ich war mit einer gruppe von 8 leuten unterwegs, da wurde man schon mal zur seite geboxt. auch mit helmkamera zufällig festgehalten...

nur ein beispiel. am montag nach dem BIKE festival in der lokalen zeitung Trentino: halb-seiten artikel über die arroganz und rücksichtslosigkeit der biker. tenor: ausnahmezustand, frust und angst bei den einheimischen. klar, dass das nicht auf den großteil der biker sondern nur die berühmte kleine minderheit abzielt, aber wie immer stehen diese dann für alle und die aversion gilt UNS. so werden wegsperrungen und einschränkungen immer ein thema bleiben. selbstregulierung tut not. 

..m..

p.s. nur wenige kilometer weiter, zwischen tignale/valvestino/idro/timbea waren wir 3 tage lang fast völlig alleine...


----------



## Danimal (9. Mai 2005)

Krank!

Sorry, aber ich finde diesen ganzen Gardasee-Zinnober nur noch krank! Seit Uli Stanciu den Gardasee vor vielen Jahren zum MTB-Mekka erklärt hat, kann man da eigentlich nicht mehr hinfahren, vor allem nicht, wenn da gerade Bike-Festival ist.
Ich war einige Male am Gardasee/Ledrosee und habe gelegentlich ähnliches erlebt. Sorry, so schön die Ecke da auch ist... das muss ich nicht haben.

Gut, dass es in vergleichbarer Nähe etliche sonnigere, schönere, singletrailigere und anspruchsvollere Bike-Reviere gibt.... dann kann der Bikeleser weiter mit seinesgleichen den Gardasee unsicher machen ;-) (Bitte nicht zu Ernst nehmen).

Peace!

Dan


----------



## checkb (9. Mai 2005)

> was diesen samstag auf dem tremalzo loswar bzw. auf der gesamten strecke runter über pregasina zur ponale habe ich in 18 jahren lago noch nie gesehen. überraschend v.a. was nach oben loswar. ganze massen die sich über rocchetta zum passo nota quälten (viele mussten den single trail ohnehin komplett hochschieben und selbst auf der forststraße oberhalb pregasina oft runter vom rad). hab das mit der helmkamera aufgenommen, wirkt als würde man gegen einen frisch gestarteten marathon ankämpfen wollen. grotesk.





> Seit Uli Stanciu den Gardasee vor vielen Jahren zum MTB-Mekka erklärt hat, kann man da eigentlich nicht mehr hinfahren, vor allem nicht, wenn da gerade Bike-Festival ist.
> Ich war einige Male am Gardasee/Ledrosee und habe gelegentlich ähnliches erlebt. Sorry, so schön die Ecke da auch ist... das muss ich nicht haben.



Tja, so ist das Leben. Die Mags haben den Lago gehypt. Jetzt kommen die Massen und keiner will plötzlich die Massen. Jetzt noch ein paar mehr Apresbikekneipen, Shuttlebusse und schon kann man noch mehr Kohle machen. Wenn ich daran denke was ich diesen Winter in Ischgl erlebt habe, das passt doch auch gut zum Lago.


----------



## dertutnix (9. Mai 2005)

war vom 29.04. bis gestern am lago. bikefest hast du faktisch kaum gemerkt, allerdings war das verlängerte we voll und etwa auf dem trail pso rocchetta (ja den verwechsel ich meist mit dem pso guil ...) war ausnahmezustand angesagt.

es geht aber auch anders!

hab mich die tage zwischen arco/tenno/san pietro/mte casale aufgehalten und bis auf die auffahrt nach san giovanni so gut wie keine biker getroffen.

also einfach mal den moser daheim lassen und nach karte oder ziellos fahren, herrliche touren lassen sich so erleben!


----------



## MATTESM (9. Mai 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Krank!
> 
> Sorry, aber ich finde diesen ganzen Gardasee-Zinnober nur noch krank! Seit Uli Stanciu den Gardasee vor vielen Jahren zum MTB-Mekka erklärt hat, kann man da eigentlich nicht mehr hinfahren, vor allem nicht, wenn da gerade Bike-Festival ist.
> Ich war einige Male am Gardasee/Ledrosee und habe gelegentlich ähnliches erlebt. Sorry, so schön die Ecke da auch ist... das muss ich nicht haben.
> ...



wie gesagt: wir waren in 4 etappen zwischen lago, valvestino, idro unterwegs, und gleich hinter passo nota völlig alleine, 3 tage lang. und erst zum abschluss vom tremalzo runter wieder in den massen. dadurch wohl auch der schock, nach 3 tagen einsamkeit. 90% wissen einfach nicht, dass es neben den 5-10 hauptrouten noch eine menge zu entdecken gibt. und das ist auch gut so... 

fahre also am donnerstag wieder hin 

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (9. Mai 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Krank!
> 
> 
> Gut, dass es in vergleichbarer Nähe etliche sonnigere, schönere, singletrailigere und anspruchsvollere Bike-Reviere gibt.... dann kann der Bikeleser weiter mit seinesgleichen den Gardasee unsicher machen ;-) (Bitte nicht zu Ernst nehmen).
> ...



??? sonniger an DIESEM WE. Definitiv nicht.

??? singletrailiger. Mag sein.

??? anspruchsvoller. Klär mich auf.


Du magst eine andere Meinung haben, aber ich komm viel rum (war z.B. heuer schon in Kreta und Kroatien mit´m MTB) und was besseres als Riva/Torbiole/Arco zum biken Anfang Mai fällt mir auch nach längerem Überlegen nicht ein. 

Alle anderen Reviere in den Alpen liegen doch hoch, daß man nach spätestens 1,5 h uphill im Schnee stapft. Dazu die Massen an alten Militärwegen. Das Flair der Orte mit all den anderen Bekloppten Bikern, Surfern, Kletterern.
Dazu die warme Sonne nachmittags am See. und doch die Möglichkeit für 2000 hm-Up- und Downhills.

Das es mit Gondeln niht so weit her ist, ist für mich übrigens eher ein Vorteil. Weiß man dadurch doch zumindest (mit Ausnahme der wenigen Shuttle-Strecken), das die Jungs, die einem entgegenfliegen auch Ihr Teil selbst hochgewuchtet haben.
Das Thema MotoCross-Motorrad ohne Motor der protektoren-Fraktion entfällt so auf den allermeisten Routen.

Nönö Der  nördliche Lago di Garda samt Bassa Sarca ist schon outstanding.

btw. Wo gibt es so herzerfrischende Erlebnisse wie am Marktplatz von Torbole.
Man sitzt bei einem Teller Pasta und einem Weißbier und betrachtet so wie das Who is who der feinsten bikes an einem vorbeirollt.

Plötzlich brechen 6 wild protektierte Gesellen mit Integralhelmen, Kniehohen Stiefeln etc. pp auf 25-kg Downhill-Geschoßen aus dem Dsungel der Altstadtgassen und führen ein Spektakel auf, als ob sie gerade direkt vom Altissimogipfel in der Diretissima auf den Marktplatz gebrochen wären (inkl. Abklatschen High five, etc.

Zu dumm nur, das es an dem Nachmittag geregnet hatte und die weißen (  ) Fox-Trikots nach wie vor blütenweiß waren. Selbstredend blitzten auch ndie Bikes wie frisch aus dem Ausstellungsraum.
Der Tag war gerettet. (War schon leicht angesäuert wegen dem bescheuerten Scheuer, der mich erst 10 km verfolgte und mich dann erfolgreich stellte.)


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2005)

Tja Leute, so ist das eben. Ich war zwischen 1993 und 2003 11x unten in Torbole, und leider 1x zum Festival (1995). Das war mir (uns) damals schon zu krank mit den ganzen Poserbikern, die nachmittags genauso sauber da rumstanden wie morgens. Damals war man aber zum Tremalzo hoch trotzdem noch weitgehend alleine.
Irgendwann hab ich auch die südlicheren Routen am Idro- und Valvstinosee probiert und bin seitdem begeistert von der Gegend. Dort fährt man wirklich noch den ganzen Tag alleine rum. Wohl auch deshalb, weil viele eine Stunde Autofahrt von Riva aus scheuen und lieber direkt von Hotel aus losfahren. Dann natürlich auch die bekannten Routen Richtung Tremalzo und Altissimo mit ihren Varianten.

Ich war nun fast 2 Jahre nicht mehr unten, und was mir damals im September schon aufgefallen ist auf dem Weg zum Rochetta: Es waren mehr Wanderer als Biker unterwegs (Pto. Larici) und es kamen viel mehr Trupps von oben runter, als rauffuhren. Nicht nur "gepanzerte", sondern auch "normale", aber alle mit Guide und ohne größeren Rucksack, also geshuttelt. Das war die Jahre vorher auch noch anders.

Da mache ich lieber auf der anderen Seite die Dosso Roveiri Tour, da fahren wenigstens alle in eine Richtung und es gibt da keine Reibereien.

Trotz des zunehmenden Trubels und wohl auch Konsequenzen (Sperrungen) war ich sicher nicht das letzte Mal unten. Nur eben nicht mehr jedes Jahr oder gar 2x pro Jahr, sondern alle 2-3 Jahre. dann machen die Touren auch wieder mehr Spaß (wenn sie noch erlaubt sind   )


----------



## bluemuc (9. Mai 2005)

jeder wie er´s mag. masse ist nicht jedermanns geschmack. einsamkeit für den anderen langweilig oder beängstigend. letzteres bei bergunerfahrenen sicher gesünder.

ich hab von mittwoch bis sonntag so ziemlich alles gehabt, was es da unten zu haben gibt. 

absolute stille, tagelang nur "meine" leut mit entsprechendem gruppenfeeling, eine wunderschöne tour zu zweit, deren ruhe und panorama uns vom rad gehoben und zeitweilig sprachlos hat schieben lassen. 

samstag abend in torbole völlig überfordert von so viel menschheit. flucht nach nago - ruhe. 

faires miteinander bergab im oberen tremalzo-teil, genervtes gewimmel unterhalb vom nota. da kommen aggressionen auf, die ausgelebt schnell zu konfrontationen führen. überforderte, schlecht informierte stoßen an konditionelle und technische grenzen und behindern die, die ihr können ausfahren möchten. 

alle haben bezahlt, alle einen anspruch, alle ein recht auf ihren spaß. 

meine erkenntnis: es kostet nerven. aber ein lächeln, wo eigentlich ein fluch hinten drin saß, ein aufmunternder spruch in richtung schwächere und ein schritt zur seite mit nem beifälligen satz für die besseren hat mir am samstag soviel positives feedback gegeben, dass ich die paar nerven nicht wirklich vermisst hab. es wird halt immer das draus, was man selbst draus macht. schlechte laune und pöbelei verbessern die äußeren umstände nicht. 

ich weiß jetzt, wann ich wo nicht mehr fahre. es gibt alternativen. für jeden. ein wenig planung schützt vor stress und es gibt sehr kompetente leute, die gern weiterhelfen.

wer am lago nicht seine ecke findet, ist selbst schuld. 

freitag wieder


----------



## apotheker (9. Mai 2005)

Bin den 422 er letzte Woche auch das erste mal gefahren - Echt cooler Weg! Ziemlich enge Serpentinen, aber insgesamt sehr abwechslungsreich, da ist alles vertreten. Waren diesmal zum ersten mal beim biken am Lago, nachdem wir bei unseren Transalp-Touren zum Schluss einfach keinen Bock mehr auf biken hatten und uns die Zeit immer lieber mit Birra am Strand vertrieben. Aber muss schon sagen, wahrscheinlich werden wir dieses Jahr die Transalp streichen und dafür nochmal nen bike-Urlaub am Gardasee verbringen... Die Downhills sind halt einfach der Wahsinn!
Am Besten hat uns übrigens der Trail nach Navenne gefallen - der ist für jeden durchgehend fahrbar und trotzdem saugeil!


----------



## Danimal (9. Mai 2005)

Tach nochmal!

Der Lago ist schon keine schlechte Adresse zum Mountainbiken. Auch der Ledrosee nicht. Ein paar Meter höher gelegen, günstiger und riesiges Tourenpotential... aber halt Alpen, genau wie der Gardasee. Das Problem dabei: Schlechtes Wetter kann in Frühjahr und Herbst mit Schnee und abschnattern einhergehen. Die Berge sind hoch und steil und teilweise auch nicht fahrbar (wenn man mal von den Mosertracks abweicht). Klar, da verstecken sich auch Perlen zwischen, aber das Non-Plus-Ultra ist die Gegend nicht.

Schonmal einer im Luberon (Provence) gewesen? Nach 18 Jahren Mountainbiken und etlichen Revieren ist das da unten für mich das absolute, unangefochtene Singletrail-MTB-Paradies. Mehr geht nicht! Mehr Werbung mache ich nicht, sonst endet die Gegend mal so wie der Gardasee ;-)

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Augus1328 (9. Mai 2005)

apotheker schrieb:
			
		

> Am Besten hat uns übrigens der Trail nach Navenne gefallen - der ist für jeden durchgehend fahrbar und trotzdem saugeil!



Ganz meine Meinung, war jetzt auch ne Woche am Lago u. muss sagen, dass der Navenne Trail einfach ein Traum ist u. nur zwei Biker getroffen auf`m Trail.
Im übrigen war zum Zeitpunkt des Festivals um einiges weniger los als am verlängerten Wochenende drauf.  Wer 1 u. 1 zusammenzählen kann fährt an solchen Tagen auch keine Touren rund um Pregasina. Selber schuld die Leute.
Ok, wer den Gardasee net kennt, Pech g`habt.
Ich weich dann einfach auf andere Strecken aus. Für mich ne Traumtour ist z.B. die Bocca di Tovo, aber mit Alternative über 409 nach Varignano. Schöner anspruchsvoller, komplett fahrbarer aber verblockter Trail. 

In diesem Sinne.... Lago rulez....

Kann mir übrigens einer sagen wie gut 101 u. 117 nach Limone fahrbar sind???? War letzte Woche dienstag vor der Entscheidung dort abzufahren, da alleine unterwegs aber für die Fahrt über Ledrosee entschieden.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## apotheker (9. Mai 2005)

War schon mal im Luberon - allerdings mit meiner Freundin damals und ohne bikes. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man dort bestens biken kann. Die Landschaft und das flair sind sowieso einzigartig... Muss mir wohl wieder ne Freundin suchen die gut französisch kann - und natürlich auch gut biken


----------



## Carsten (9. Mai 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Sinne.... Lago rulez....
> 
> Kann mir übrigens einer sagen wie gut 101 u. 117 nach Limone fahrbar sind???? War letzte Woche dienstag vor der Entscheidung dort abzufahren, da alleine unterwegs aber für die Fahrt über Ledrosee entschieden.
> 
> ...



geht, habe ich 99 schon gemacht.
Ist auch im aktuellen Lagobiker drin
man kommt halt im Val Singol raus...üböles Pflaster...

Ledrosee, welche Abfahrt? 
Auf der Karte sind 421 und 457b drin, was geht davon?

Gardasee war jedenfalls die letzten 5 Tage der Hammer. Vor allem das Traumpanorama war besser denn je. Ich sagt´s immer wieder...in den Bergen sitz ich abends am liebesten im Regen, dann gibts morgen klare Luft zum Panorama schaun und Fotos machen   

ich hoff ich hab beim DH keinen umgefahren...
wir sind alles hoch, ohne Shuttle (Stivo, Altissiomo,Nota, Pernici, Fobia...)
wir sind fast tot gemacht wirden...im Tunnel zwischen Riva und Limone...nie wieder Tunnenl!


----------



## transalbi (9. Mai 2005)

Mag sein, dass andere nicht meiner Meinung sind, aber ich finde den Tremalzo nach wie vor am schönsten, wenn man ihn auf der Schotterpiste nach unten fährt. Habe schon die Auffahrt von Limone über Val di San Michele gemacht, kann aber auch gut damit leben, von Torbole oder Riva aus über Ledro-See und Lago Ampola die Teerstraße hochzufahren, die Shuttler überholen einen dann gegen 10.30, um dann gegen Mittag die grandiose Abfahrt zu genießen. War in der Himmelfahrtswoche mit einer Gruppe dort und s war wirklich begeisternd. Das nächste Mal werden wir sicher in der Baita Segala Brotzeit machen.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## dubbel (20. Mai 2005)

übrigens: 
vor-vorgestern war am tremalzo gar nix los: genau null gegenverkehr (bis auf ein auto   )
und vorgestern war wohl in der ganzen gegen keiner auf dem rad. 
kann aber evtl. auch am dauerregen gelegen haben. 
dafür war gestern weltklassewetter. 
und heute auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. Mai 2005)

Nett, dass Du wieder da bist  Scheint ja gutes Timing gewesen zu sein.


----------



## dubbel (21. Mai 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Nett, dass Du wieder da bist


 


			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ncheint ja gutes Timing gewesen zu sein.


gutes timing für > 8.000 Hm, aber eigentlich nicht so ganz gutes timing bei drei tagestouren und dabei nur 1 x pralle sonne...


----------



## tri4me (22. Mai 2005)

wir sind fast tot gemacht wirden...im Tunnel zwischen Riva und Limone...nie wieder Tunnenl!  [/QUOTE]


Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem (Limone-Riva).

Wir haben das Schiff genommen. Ist absolut zu empfehlen.


Grüße von tr4me


----------



## dre (22. Mai 2005)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind fast tot gemacht wirden...im Tunnel zwischen Riva und Limone...nie wieder Tunnenl!




Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem (Limone-Riva).

Wir haben das Schiff genommen. Ist absolut zu empfehlen.


Grüße von tr4me[/QUOTE]



...also sorry, aber die Tunnelstrecke Limone - Riva ist auch nur etwas für Hasardeure. Allein die Idee    Immer daran denken, "... eine Seefahrt die ist lustig, eine Seefahrt die ist, ja da kann man die ....."


----------



## tri4me (19. Juni 2006)

Ich bin am Fr. wieder mal Torbole-Ledro-Ampola-Rif. Garda-Tunnel-Nota-Torbole gefahren.


Es war der Hammer. Mir sind am Nachmittag sicherlich 30 biker am Tremalzo entgegengekommen BERGAUF TRETEND (+ 1 Jeep bergauf mit FR-Kennzeichen, war wahrscheinlich ein Freerider). Das kann keinen Spaß machen. Denn bergab war auch richtig ordentlich Verkehr. Streeckenweise war es wie am So nachm. auf der Brennerautobahn gen Norden.

Klärt mich auf. Fahren die alle da sorum rauf, weil´s im Moser steht? Ich bin dann an der Bocca d. Fortini nach links zum Ledro abgebogen, weil ich schlimmst Befürchtungen zu den trails bis zur Palaer hatte. 


Leicht verstört,
tri4me


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2006)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> Klärt mich auf. Fahren die alle da sorum rauf, weil´s im Moser steht?
> Leicht verstört,
> tri4me



Also ich kann nur für mich sprechen. Ich fahre die Tour sorum, weil es einfach DIE klasische Tremalzo-Route und dazu noch die schönste ist. Schön beziehe ich hauptsächlich auf die tollen Panoramablicke am Passo Rochetta und Passo Guil. Als Abfahrt nehme ich dann gerne die Alternaiv-Abfahrt der Tremalzo4-Moser-Route. Da kann man oben die (mitgeschleppten) Protektoren anziehen und bis unten durchfahren. 
Wenn möglich sollte man aber, aus den von Dir beschriebenen Gründen, die Tour unter der Woche und nicht zur Hauptferienzeiten fahren.


----------



## tri4me (19. Juni 2006)

@all mountain.

Du hast ja genau das gleiche bike wie ich, wie ich deiner HP entnommen habe.  

Ich fahr die Serpentinen halt lieber runter wie rauf, aber das ist wohl wirklich Geschmackssache. 

Aber mit klassicher Lago-Tour gemäß Moser Tremalzo 4, bist du dir da sicher. Soweit ich weiß ist die wirklich klassiche Tremalzo-Tour Teer hoch (am Ampola kommt man übrigens gar nicht vorbei, sondern kürzt ab) und Schotter runter bis Pregasina.

Und klar ist die Abfahrt über Rochetta schöner. Da war ich aber erst vor 6/7 Wochen und ich hatte ehrliche Befürchtungen zur Befahrbarkeit der engen trails zwischen Segala und Palaer wg. starkem Verkehr.


Aber  an einem WE wie dem letzten da rauf zu fahren. Sorry, das ist Masochismus pur.


----------



## Argiope (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich war letzte Woche das erste mal am Gardasee und bin übers Valle S. Michele zum Tremalzo gefahren. Da wir in Tignale gewohnt haben bin ich direkt am Taleingang gestartet. Fand ich gut. 
Am Besten war allerdings der Fiat Panda (Ital.Kennzeichen) mit der 4-köpfigen Familie der mich zwischen Rif. Garda und dem Tunnel überholt hat und nicht zurückkam. 
Ich war Mittwochs unterwegs und es war vom Tremalzo runter reichlich was los, inkl. Gegenverkehr. Ich würde da am WE nicht fahren wollen.

Der Charme der Gegend besteht nun mal in seinem umfangreichen Wegenetz, das vor allem aus dem ersten Weltkrieg stammt. Die Hype legt sich auch irgendwann, die Karawane zieht weiter und übervölkert andre Gegenden.
Ich muss ja auch nicht in 3 Jahren alle möglichen Touren in einem Gebiet fahren, nur um es gemacht zu haben.


----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2006)

Argiope schrieb:
			
		

> ich war letzte Woche das erste mal am Gardasee und bin übers Valle S. Michele zum Tremalzo gefahren.


find ich im vergleich zu den alternativen sehr ermüdend, weil monoton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (19. Juni 2006)

Also ich fahr auch lieber die Asphaltstrasse hoch und dann die Tremalzo Tour entgegen der von Moser beschriebenen Richtung. Die von All-Mountain gepriesenen Panoramablicke habe ich auf diese Weise auch.

Und NEIN, nicht jeder der den Tremalzo und den Rocchetta runterfährt ist mit dem Shuttle hoch !!!!!!!!!
Ich jedenfalls finde es wesentlich sinnvoller vom Paso Rocchetta runterzufahren als hoch (zu schieben).....


----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2006)

man kann auch die gleiche strecke hoch wie runter.


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2006)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> @all mountain.
> 
> Du hast ja genau das gleiche bike wie ich, wie ich deiner HP entnommen habe.
> 
> ...



Yepp, das alte Slayer ist und bleibt das schönste Slayer aller Zeiten 

Also mit der 4er Tremalzo-Moser-Variante bin ich mir ganz sicher. Dafür bin ich die Tour schon oft genug gefahren Ob's die klasische Tremalzo Route ist ist sicher auch subjektiv. Ich finde es jedenfalls die größere Herausforderung

Schuttln kommt für mich grundsätzlich nicht in Frage, auch wenn mein Bike über 14 Kg wiegt. Die Protektoren mitzunehmen macht das Kraut dann auch nicht mehr fett.

Einzig den Rochetta raufzufahren (teilw. zu schieben) tut mir tatsächlich  jedesmal leid. Ich bin die Tour deshalb einmal einfach wieder auf den gleichen Weg runter. Quasi Tremalzo1 mit Muskelkraft statt Schuttle 

Die Variante von Vesio aus über das Valle S. Michele macht für mich auch nur Sinn wenn man in Vesio oder in der Nähe wohnt. Die Auffahrt verläuft nämlich gröstenteils im Wald ohne jegliche Sicht.

Der Tremalzo ist jedenfalls für mich die schönste Tour am Lago und den Menschenmassen kann man duch Wahl der Tages- oder Wochenzeit (oder auch der Jahreszeit) größtenteils aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## akeem (19. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> man kann auch die gleiche strecke hoch wie runter.



Man kann auch gleich zu Mecky und ein Bier trinken


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Y Die Auffahrt verläuft nämlich gröstenteils im Wald ohne jegliche Sicht.


...besser im Wald ohne Sicht als auf Teer ohne Schatten..


----------



## Santa Cruiser (19. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder auch der Jahreszeit...


Stimmt, außer uns war kein Mensch unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2006)

Noch ne Anmerkung zu den "sichselbsquälenden Berauffahren" und Berabfahrenden "Protektoren-Deppen":

Wenn Ihr Euch mal wie ich den Spaß macht die Hauptstrecke zum Tremalzo  mit Protektoren im Rucksack hochzukurbeln werdet Ihr vieleicht (wie ich) feststellen, dass Ihr Euch beim Bergauffahren über die Berabfahrer ärgert und beim Berabfahren (mit angezogenen Protektoren) über die Berauffahrer 

Grundsätzlich geht's aber mit etwas Rücksicht und Vorsicht von beiden Seiten immer nett aus (bis auf einige wenige hoffnungslose Ausnahmen...).

PS: Protektoren halte ich auch auf der Abfahrt über die Schotterserpetinen für sinnvoll. Man fährt am Stück annähernd 2000 Hm bergab und Schotter kann höllisch wehtun wenn man sich da hinlegt Ist wie mit nen Sicherheitsgurt. Man zieht die Protektoren in der Hoffnung an sie nicht zu brauchen


----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...besser im Wald ohne Sicht als auf Teer ohne Schatten..


teer ohne schatten wär dann der untere teil der variante über das Valle S. Michele, also vom see nach vesio...


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2006)

Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, außer uns war kein Mensch unterwegs!



Da seid Ihr aber tatsächlich auf Nummer sicher gegangen


----------



## lagobiker (19. Juni 2006)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> ch möchte am Fr. des Christi-Himmelfahrt-WE die klassische Tremalzo-Tour fahren  (Moser 40).
> 
> Wird da starker DH-Gegenverkehr herrschen (Shuttlekunden) . . . .




Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen erst gegen abend zu fahren  

Wir sind mit unserer 3-Gruppe am Pfingstsamstag mit dem Auto bis Vesio gefahren, dort das St.Michele Tal hoch - vielleicht eine handvoll Biker gesehn.
Oben am Refugio waren gegen fünf Uhr nur noch ein paar Motorradfahrer zu sehen, auf den Tremalzo-Kehren waren wir in der Abendsonne völlig allein unterwegs, weder kamen uns Biker noch Autos entgegen, uns hat auch keiner überholt, wir auch keinen - war ja niemand mehr da - und das an Pfingsten, wo unten im Ort kein Zimmer mehr zu kriegen war!
Werd's wieder so machen - abend auf den Tremalzo!

LB


----------



## Carsten (19. Juni 2006)

wir sind bei Sonnenaufgang hoch von Pregasina aus und denn den 422er bei Nacht runter!
Das macht Laune! Vor allem mit den Lichtern unten am See.
Alleredings sollt man den 422er kennen und bei Tag fahren können. 
Zu sehen in trailhunter

Ansonsten sollt sich keiner über zu viel Verkehr oder Stau beschweren, wenn er durch seine Anwesenheit selbst dazu begetragen hat


----------



## Lisa N. (19. Juni 2006)

Ist die 40er-Moser-Strecke sogar jetzt schon so befahren?   Obwohl gar keine Ferien sind? 

Fahren die Downhiller die gleiche Strecke hinunter wie man nach Moser hinauffährt? Welche Uhrzeit sollte man unbedingt meiden?


----------



## clemson (19. Juni 2006)

Lisa N. schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die 40er-Moser-Strecke sogar jetzt schon so befahren?   Obwohl gar keine Ferien sind?
> UOTE]
> 
> also in bayern waren bis sonntag pfingstferien
> ...


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2006)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> @all mountain.
> Aber mit klassicher Lago-Tour gemäß Moser Tremalzo 4, bist du dir da sicher. Soweit ich weiß ist die wirklich klassiche Tremalzo-Tour Teer hoch (am Ampola kommt man übrigens gar nicht vorbei, sondern kürzt ab) und Schotter runter bis Pregasina.



Habs nochmal im Moser nachgeblättert:

Moser 12, Tour 40, Alternativ-Abfahrtsroute
Auffahrt:
Riva, Ponale Straße, Pregasina, Malga Palaer, Passo Rochetta, Passo Guil, Bocca dei Fortini, Passo Nota, Tremalzo Tunnel.
Abfahrt:
Bocca Caset, Cima Vai, Pieve di Ledro, Pur, Molina, Pre, Ponale Straße, Riva

Für mich die schönste Tremalzo Variante, und es kommen einem keine "Berauffahrer" entgegen


----------



## karstenr (20. Juni 2006)

Dies ist auch eine meiner liebsten Touren. Fahre aber lieber ab Bocca Caset über San Martino (Trail 456) und komme bei Pur am Ledro See raus. Bin aber über Tirano auch schon 1-2 mal gefahren.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## joreg (20. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Habs nochmal im Moser nachgeblättert:
> 
> Moser 12, Tour 40, Alternativ-Abfahrtsroute
> Auffahrt:
> ...




Das sehe ich genau so. Bin letzten Dienstag gefahren (Abfahrt um 9.30 Uhr in Torbole). Ich hatte weder am Passo Guil noch auf der Auffahrt zum Tremalzo-Tunnel irgendwelche Probleme mit Gegenverkehr. Vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück, aber auf der oben beschriebenen "klassischen Moser 40-Abfahrt" bis zum Ledrosee kommen einem garantiert keine Bergauffahrer entgegen. Und die Singletrails nehmen auch kein Ende ;-)))

Ist mittlerweile meine absolute Traumrunde am Lago (wenn es so läuft wie letzte Woche)!!!

Grüße...Joreg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (20. Juni 2006)

wir haben den törichten fehler gemacht die 40er moser tour  (ab über san martino) an christi himmerfahrt zu fahren. hatten wegen einer ganzen woche urlaub einfach vergessen, dass da feiertag ist.

war die reinste völkerwanderung und die ganzen rücksichtsvollen biker müssen oben am rocchetta natürlich erstmal mitten auf dem weg die tolle aussicht genießen ... so das es sich bis in den trail von pregasina hoch hinein staut! 

aber was mich am meisten gewurmt hat, waren die vielen offensichtlich völlig überforderten bergabfahrer vom tremalzo runter richtung passo nota!  
ich kenne es so: *bergauf hat vorfahrt!*

aber die waren zum teil so mit der kontrolle ihres bikes beschäftigt, dass du bergauf die wahl hattest ausweichen oder zusammenstoß!
(mal abgesehen von dem 150 kilo mann mit sozia auf seiner suzuki intruder!)

da sind die die downhiller ja fast noch angenehm dagegen! da hat man wenigstens ein bisschen das gefühl bzw die hoffnung sie haben ihr gefährt unter kontrolle...


----------



## tri4me (22. Mai 2012)

*ausaktuellemAnlassnachobenhol* 

Ich bin inzwischen sicher schon gut zehnmal oben gewesen. Dabei immer gemütlich auf Teer hoch über Ledro, Abkürzung am Ampola, Rif. Garda zum Tunnel. Danach dann die Schotterserpentinen runter zum Passo Nota. 

Was ich da am WE erlebt habe, hat mir regelrecht die Schuhe ausgezogen. Mir sind MEHR ALS 50 MTB-Fahrer vom Scheiteltunnel bis zur Abzweigung am Nota entgegengekommen. Was um alles in der Welt treibt einen dazu, den Tremalzo nach oben fahren zu wollen? Mir kann keiner erzählen, daß das Spaß macht.

Wie schön war es da doch am Vortag am Casale. Ab dem Rif. San Giovanni nur noch 3 (!) andere Biker getroffen.


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2012)

tri4me schrieb:


> *ausaktuellemAnlassnachobenhol*
> Was ich da am WE erlebt habe, hat mir regelrecht die Schuhe ausgezogen. Mir sind MEHR ALS 50 MTB-Fahrer vom Scheiteltunnel bis zur Abzweigung am Nota entgegengekommen.



Es gibt ja mittlerweile schöne Alternativen zum gerade an Brückentagen völlig überfüllten Gardasee, z. B. Vinschgau oder Finale Ligure.


----------



## tri4me (22. Mai 2012)

Hi AM

Finale ist mir für´s WE zu weit weg. So März bis Juni ist der Alto Garda schon ziemlich genial, gerade was Schneegrenze usw. betrifft. Und normalerweise hab ich da auch wenig Probleme mit überfüllten Touren. Ich war z.B. am Festival-WE mit Freunden unten und wir haben an drei Tagen kaum andere Biker getroffen, nachdem wir von den Auffahrten abgebogen waren. Nach nun inzwischen gut 50 Aufenthalten kenn ich mich schon ein bischen aus.

Auch am WE, eien 85km-Variante der Casale-Tour gefahren und zwischen Rif. San Giovani und Pietramurata praktisch über Stunden allein auf traumhaften Trails unterwegs.

Aber Tremalzo war der Hammer. Es gibt dort so viele schöne Varianten. Warum fahr ich den zum Tunnel hoch?


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre immer weniger zum Lago. Zum einen weil ich nach über 10 Jahren Lago-biken auch fast jeden Weg dort kenne und zum anderen, weil er wie erwähnt gerade an den Brückentags-Wochenenden speziell auf den klasischen Moserrouten völlig überlaufen ist.

Ich komme gerade von einer Woche biken in Finale Ligure zurück. Dort hat es meiner Meinung nach die schönsten Trails in Europa. Zugegeben, bei der Entfernung sollte man schon mind. 1 Woche runterfahren, damit sich die Anfahrt lohnt.

Der Vischgau ist dafür deutlich näher und da gibt es noch viel zu entdecken. Der Vischgau ist viel mehr als die bekannten trails um Latsch. Einen guten Bike-Guide gibt es mittlerweile auch: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Guidebook-Vinschgau-Trailparadies-Ralf-Glaser/dp/3000325107/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337675988&sr=8-1"]Guidebook Vinschgau: Das Trailparadies: Amazon.de: Ralf Glaser: Bücher[/ame]

Den Lago braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich. Aber fahrt bitte alle weiterhin dahin, dann ist in den anderen schönen Bike-Spots weniger los


----------



## Carsten (25. Mai 2012)

ich frage mich was einen dazu bewegen kann, diesen breiten Schotterweg runter zu fahren, wenn man hinten am Tremalzo doch so schöne Singletrails zum runter fahren findet?
Ich bin letzten Samstag auch die Schotterpiste hoch gekurbelt, und kann bestätigen, dass diese eine gut fahrbare, sehr schöne und landschaftlich sehr reizvolle Auffahrt darstellt...vermutlich sogar die schönste am ganzen Gardasee.







 (handyknipsquali)


----------



## Anselm_X (25. Mai 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> ich frage mich was einen dazu bewegen kann, diesen breiten Schotterweg runter zu fahren, wenn man hinten am Tremalzo doch so schöne Singletrails zum runter fahren findet?



@Carsten: +1


----------



## beetle (27. Mai 2012)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> wir haben den törichten fehler gemacht die 40er moser tour  (ab über san martino) an christi himmerfahrt zu fahren. hatten wegen einer ganzen woche urlaub einfach vergessen, dass da feiertag ist.
> 
> war die reinste völkerwanderung und die ganzen rücksichtsvollen biker müssen oben am rocchetta natürlich erstmal mitten auf dem weg die tolle aussicht genießen ... so das es sich bis in den trail von pregasina hoch hinein staut!
> 
> ...




Im unteren Teil gibt es ja dann auch Trails. Wer da alles seine 4000 Bikes schiebt...  

Wir sind da nach nem Alpencross planlos angekommen und haben den Shuttle-Typen gefragt was wir machen sollen. Er meinte halt Tremalzo. Ich war stink sauer als das dann Schotter war.  Angeblich wäre der 301 nix für uns Zitat: "If you want to break you bike!". Nunja... woher soll er wissen, wie gut wir fahren können oder eben nicht.

Da wir aber nach action aus waren, sind wir irgendwann doch auf S3-4 Zeug gelanded und sogar das Rad nen Klettersteig hoch gewuchtet.


----------



## tri4me (29. Mai 2012)

ich frage mich was einen dazu bewegen kann, diesen breiten Schotterweg runter zu fahren, wenn man hinten am Tremalzo doch so schöne Singletrails zum runter fahren findet?
Ich bin letzten Samstag auch die Schotterpiste hoch gekurbelt, und kann bestätigen, dass diese eine gut fahrbare, sehr schöne und landschaftlich sehr reizvolle Auffahrt darstellt...vermutlich sogar die schönste am ganzen Gardasee.

____________________________________________

Landschaftlich ist das Ganze ja wirklich 1a. Mir kann aber niemand erzählen, das es Spass machen kann, wenn da so ein Betrieb ist, wie ich es, und du es wohl auch, erleben mussten. Wenn ich z.T mehrmals pro Minute einem Bergabfahrer ausweichen muss, das zerrt doch an den Nerven. Gut da hat anscheinend jeder so seine eigene Hemmschwelle. Aber die Biker kommen ja aus verschiedenen Regionen. Mag sein, daß da die Jungs aus der Stadt einfach abgebrühter sind.

Genuss ander Natur, und das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich in die Berge geh zum Biken, kann sich da aber wohl kaum mehr einer einstellen.  Egal wie geil die 20 Minuten dann sind, die ich "hinten runter fahre", wenn ich vorher 2-3 Stunden Trubel hatte. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja gottseidank verschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (29. Mai 2012)

> Was ich da am WE erlebt habe, hat mir regelrecht die Schuhe ausgezogen. Mir sind MEHR ALS 50 MTB-Fahrer vom Scheiteltunnel bis zur Abzweigung am Nota entgegengekommen. Was um alles in der Welt treibt einen dazu, den Tremalzo nach oben fahren zu wollen? Mir kann keiner erzählen, daß das Spaß macht.


Genau so habe ich als 13 jähriger Pimpf das Biken lieben gelernt, kein Mensch kam auf die Idee da mit schweren Protektoren und maßlos übertriebenen Federwegen per shuttel hochzufahren um dann diese Cross-Country Abfahrt im Western-Rodeo Stil runterzuballern und dann auch noch leute anzumaulen die eine der Ur-Bikerouten von der richtigen Seite hochfahren - nichtmal die Motocrosser waren so drauf.

Um beim Fred zu bleiben, inzwischen heißt meine Liebblings-Runde: 
Ponale-Rampi di Ledro-Corna Vecchia/Monte Traversole - Vesio - Valle San Michele - Tremalzo - Passo Nota - P.Rocchetta - Riva, aber das ganze mit max 100mm Federweg und nicht zuletzt wegen dem ganzen ungezügelten Gegenverkehr. 

Dieses Jahr am Festival war es ein Traum die in meinen Augen klassische Auffahrt über die Kehren zu nehmen, da oben noch kaum Durchkommen für die Shutt'ler war.


----------



## tri4me (30. Mai 2012)

]:->;9551419 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so habe ich als 13 jähriger Pimpf das Biken lieben gelernt, kein Mensch kam auf die Idee da mit schweren Protektoren und maßlos übertriebenen Federwegen per shuttel hochzufahren um dann diese Cross-Country Abfahrt im Western-Rodeo Stil runterzuballern und dann auch noch leute anzumaulen die eine der Ur-Bikerouten von der richtigen Seite hochfahren - nichtmal die Motocrosser waren so drauf.
> 
> Um beim Fred zu bleiben, inzwischen heißt meine Liebblings-Runde:
> Ponale-Rampi di Ledro-Corna Vecchia/Monte Traversole - Vesio - Valle San Michele - Tremalzo - Passo Nota - P.Rocchetta - Riva, aber das ganze mit max 100mm Federweg und nicht zuletzt wegen dem ganzen ungezügelten Gegenverkehr.
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar, das ich über den Ampola mit nem 9kg-Fully hoch bin.


----------



## Seriousbiker (30. Mai 2012)

tri4me schrieb:


> Landschaftlich ist das Ganze ja wirklich 1a. Mir kann aber niemand erzählen, das es Spass machen kann, wenn da so ein Betrieb ist, wie ich es, und du es wohl auch, erleben mussten. Wenn ich z.T mehrmals pro Minute einem Bergabfahrer ausweichen muss, das zerrt doch an den Nerven.


 
Ich bin genau so ein Typ, dem es Spaß macht, den Tremalzo von ganz unten nach ganz oben stundenlang hoch zu fahern. Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich ein Downhill in den Alpen erarbeitet werden. Zugegebenermaßen verbringe ich deswegen mehr Zeit auf dem Uphill und meine "Skills" sind dann auch eher ausdauerorientiert, als dass ich jetzt ein großer Freerider, Trailer oder ähnliches wäre. Für mich ist das aber genau mein Ding.

Und so ganz kann ich deine Wahrnehmung nicht glauben, dass jetzt Massen auf die Idee kommen, tatsächlich in 50er Einheiten dort hoch zu kurbeln. Die sind wahrscheinlich mit der Karre zum Nota geshuttelt und dann die letzten Serpentinen hoch gestrampelt.

Und ganz ehrlich sind es die "Bergabfahrer", die "Shuttler", die diese pisseinfache Strecke downhill fahren und mächtig den Poser mit Fullface raus hängen lassen, die jetzt mir ganz persönlich auf den Sack gehen. Nicht ich habe diesen Bergabspacken als Uphiller auszuweichen, sondern die haben die ganz einfache Aufgabe, Rücksicht zu nehmen, zu bremsen und danach wieder die Schwerkraft für sich arbeiten zu lassen. Das siehst du doch auch so, oder? 

Wer es wirklich drauf hat, fährt dort jedenfalls nicht runter, sondern nimmt die bekannten und harten Trails downhill auf der anderen Seite. Mit Biken hat dieses Shuttel-Gepose und die Schotterabfahrt für mich am Tremalzo jedenfalls nichts zu tun.


----------



## tri4me (30. Mai 2012)

Als über eins denke ich sind wir uns doch alle einig:
Der Tremalzo ist KEIN Downhill, sondern ein schöner alter, z.T. sanierter Militärweg. Eigentlich zusammen mit dem der Strada delle 52 Gal.. DER Archetyp der im Trentino so verbreiteten Dynamite Trails (wohl eigentlich besser dynamite tracks). 

Und damit klassisches Terrain der Tourer-Fraktion unter den MTBikern, zu der ich mich uneingeschränkt auch zähle. 

Nun ist es aber so, das ein paar Leute in Torbole/Riva gut davon leben können, da Leute mit nem Kleinbus hochzufahren, die dann denken, sie erleben das Abenteuer ihres Lebens, wenn sie von dort dann runterstechen.
Lustigerweise finden es einige davon auch noch klug, sich mit Fullface und Protektoren auszurüsten. Die wikrlichen Helden ziehen das dann nämlich schon am Rif. Garda an und treten damit das 16kg-Leihbike hoch zum Scheiteltunnel.
Das ist nunmal so. Als der Herr Moser vor 20 Jahren mal seine Tour nach oben geplant hat mag das noch anders gewesen sein. Heute jedenfalls ist das so. Und am WE überholen dich in der Stunde bis zu 5 Shuttle auf der Passtrasse hoch zum Rif. Garda. Und dazu noch reihenweise Kombis als Privat-Shuttle-Version.

Und die alle kennen nur eine Richtung. Passo Nota.
Wenn man jetzt selbst den Tremalzo fahren will, dann macht es für mich einen Riesenunterschied, ob ich mit oder gegen den Strom fahre. 
Mit dem Strom (= in Richtung Passo Nota) kommt es praktisch nur zu wenigen Überholmanövern. Meistens stehen kleine Grüppchen am Wegesrand und warten auf Nachzügler. Direkt verstopft (wie das bei manschen echten Trails schon mal passieren kann) ist die breite Militärstraße aber eigentlich nie.

Ganz anders das Bild beim Bergauffahren. Neben den drastisch unterschiedlichen Leistungsniveaus der Bergauffahrer, die zu ständigen Überholmanövern führt, kommen einem noch ständig andere Biker entgegen, so daß Überholmanöver 50:50 "eng" verlaufen. 

Ich bleib dabei, das kann keinem Tourenfahrer Spass machen. Der Moser ist 20 Jahre alt. Ich glaub nicht, das der heute nochmal ne Tour da rauf führen würde.


----------



## Seriousbiker (30. Mai 2012)

tri4me schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei, das kann keinem Tourenfahrer Spass machen. Der Moser ist 20 Jahre alt. Ich glaub nicht, das der heute nochmal ne Tour da rauf führen würde.


 
Die Tour hat heute die gleiche Berechtigung wie damals. Wer mit dem Bike in den Alpen unterwegs ist und Alpencross fährt, hat auf kürzestem Weg dort die Möglichkeit, sich mal eben 2.000 HM auf schönsten Strecken uphill zu geben - ich spreche jetzt explizit von der Auffahrt Pregasina - Rochetta - Nota und dort zu trainieren. Ich fahre zum Lago, um mir diese Tour jedesmal genau so zu geben. Pflichtprogramm. Und ein guter Gradmesser, ob meine Winterfahrten ausreichend waren, oder noch zusätzlich Kondition gemacht werden muss. 

Überspitzt gesagt: diese Tour hat nur uphill eine Berechtigung. Wer sich für einen guten Trailer, Freerider etc. hält, hat dort downhill rein gar nichts zu suchen.


----------



## dievole (30. Mai 2012)

Seriousbiker schrieb:


> Die Tour hat heute die gleiche Berechtigung wie damals. Wer mit dem Bike in den Alpen unterwegs ist und Alpencross fährt, hat auf kürzestem Weg dort die Möglichkeit, sich mal eben 2.000 HM auf schönsten Strecken uphill zu geben - ich spreche jetzt explizit von der Auffahrt Pregasina - Rochetta - Nota und dort zu trainieren. Ich fahre zum Lago, um mir diese Tour jedesmal genau so zu geben. Pflichtprogramm. Und ein guter Gradmesser, ob meine Winterfahrten ausreichend waren, oder noch zusätzlich Kondition gemacht werden muss.
> 
> Überspitzt gesagt: diese Tour hat nur uphill eine Berechtigung. Wer sich für einen guten Trailer, Freerider etc. hält, hat dort downhill rein gar nichts zu suchen.



So sehe ich das auch! Tremalzo uphill ist für mich jedes Jahr die echte Herausforderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexander Schm. (30. Mai 2012)

Tremalzo gehört auf der alten Militärpiste vom Passo Nota aus gefahren und die möchtegerne Downhiller oder Freerider wie sie sich nennen
sollten sich einen ordentlichen Trail fürs bergab suchen (außer sie können es nicht besser) zB. Dalco od. Anaconda Trail


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Mai 2012)

Moser hat übrigens beide Varianten beschrieben: als reine "Downhill"-Tour ab dem Rifugio Garda  (Tremalzo I) und als die klasische Tremalzo Tour über Pregasina, Passo Rochette und Passo Nota (Tremalzo 4). 
Mich würde die Asphalt-Auffahrt höchstens mal als Spritztour mit dem Rennrad reizen. 
Die echte Herausforderung ist die Uphill-Variante. Die Abfahrt über die Malga Caset ist für mich das Sahnehäubchen dieser Traum-Tour.
Die Möchtegern-Downhiller, die einen einfachen Schotterweg mit Protektoren abfahren, wissen vermutlich gar nicht wie lächerlich das auf Tourenfahrer wirkt.


----------



## Carsten (30. Mai 2012)

ist doch alles schön:
Mädels auf Hardtail...die panisch blicken, wenn Du als Uphiller nicht aus der Ideallinie (schön frei gefahren) in den tiefen Schotter ausweichst
Racer mit dem Carbvon Hardtail, die an Dir vorbei ziehen
Downhiller, die auf 1400 m an den kaum merklichen Gegenanstieg schieben müssen und dabei vor Hitze schier eingehen im Protektorenkostüm.
Retro Biker mit nem 25 Jahre alten MTB mit Canti Bremsen.
Die Trails, die Du auf der Abfahrt für Dich alleine hast
Die Lanschaft, der Seeblick...

Leute: *Vielfalt ist das was unseren Sport so einzigartig macht*...nicht son quasch, wo 22 Leut nem Ball hinterher rennen...


----------

